

If you would received $1 for every line of code written how rich would you be? - bitplanets

Including comments and documentation.<p>Back to reality, how rich are you? <i></i>[Select here: left or right?](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;5K1qQVD.jpg)<i></i>
======
aaqureshi
Probably yes, considering I code in Java

------
rajacombinator
Not that rich but if I received $1 for every $1 processed by my code I'd be
pretty OK.

------
junto
How much should I get paid for deleting lines of code?

